# Michigan Meetup (Metro Detroit Area)



## DianaM

Dear Michigan Golden Friends,
I think it is about time to start planning a meetup! :bowl: It might still be a little early but there's no harm in at least throwing a few dates around (or at least a timeframe) and locations. 

So any ideas?

Has anyone been to Orion Oaks? It sounds really nice!
Destination Oakland - Oakland County, Michigan


----------



## MidasMom

I would LOVE to come. Orion Oaks is fabulous! I have been many times and the dogs just love it. What an awesome idea. Keep me posted on dates and times.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Let me know when this is planned for! I'd love to come, as long as I don't have anything else planned that day. Just please, please, PLEASE don't pick May 15 because I know I have other plans that day. It's our Kidney Walk at the Detroit Zoo. Also, Enzo has class on Sundays from 11-12. His last class is on May 1st (my birthday). =)


----------



## Maxs Mom

I always have a busy summer calendar. I would love to try to make it but it will depend on the date. 

One more thing. The weekend of May 14 & 15 (sorry Sam) is Mutt Strutt in Dearborn Mi at Heritage park. It is a doggy weekend. They have a walk for raising funds for the Dearborn Animal Shelter, lots of vendors and dog related activities. Ultimate Air Dogs will be there with dock jumping for those who want to give it a try. I WILL be there both days we have entered Teddi, Gabby and Quinn in the dock jumping. I think it is free to enter, may have to pay parking, not sure about that since I usually am an exhibitor. It is a LOT of fun and I would LOVE to see some Michigander GRF folk there.... 

I will try to remember to give this event it's own thread. It is a lot of fun and funds raised go to a good cause.


----------



## DianaM

We can always do multiple meetups this summer! The Mutt Strutt sounds fun! 

I was hoping we could work a date out as a group so as many people as possible can make it.


----------



## LDGrillo

I would love to come! I live in Macomb County...
How much is a day pass? I looked on the website but could not see.

May 21-22 would be better for me.. just saying.


----------



## DianaM

*Motor Vehicle Day Use Fees*
Valid at Addison Oaks, Groveland Oaks, Highland Oaks, Independence Oaks, Lyon Oaks, Orion Oaks and Rose Oaks. 

$5 per car per day: Oakland County resident discount rate
$10 per car per day: Regular rate
$4 per car per day: Seniors 62+/Adaptive/Active Military
$10 per vehicle after 5:00 p.m.: Special Fireworks Fee


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Ann, I'm going to try to make Mutt Strutt on Saturday!! =)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner and I would love to meet up with all of you. I'm thinking later in May or early June would be good. Thanks for trying to put this together Diana.

Ann and Sam, I'll put on my calendar for the Mutt Strut. Looking forward to meeting you and your pups. Hope a few more can make this event.

The only time in May that is bad for me is May 7th as it is my nephew's college graduation day.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Oh, if we're looking at June, not June 19th! lol Jeff and I are doing our way delayed "wedding reception" that day. lol


----------



## DianaM

We had something we might do on Saturday but we may not feel like driving out to MIS. I will let you guys know if we go to the Mutt Strutt instead 

So some possible dates for Orion Oaks Dog Park:
May 21 or 22
June 4, 5, 11, 25, 26

We won't pick an official day for a few days still so others can chime in too. Keep letting me know the bad days and we can keep narrowing it down. I hope the weather cooperates! We might need a backup date.


----------



## echsuehome

Both events sound like so much fun!! I will check all the dates and definately plan on the Mutt Strut for Saturday. 

It will be fun to meet everyone. I will definately bring Sandi the new pup and hopefully Brandi my 2 year old will be more comfortable on the leash to come too. The farm freedom has spoiled her and she is hating her leash this spring  

I have a corn maze north of Detroit near Port Huron and would love to host a meet up here in late August or Early September before my season starts.

www.cornfun.com Check it out!! Good walk for the dogs 

Sue


----------



## DianaM

echsuehome said:


> Both events sound like so much fun!! I will check all the dates and definately plan on the Mutt Strut for Saturday.
> 
> It will be fun to meet everyone. I will definately bring Sandi the new pup and hopefully Brandi my 2 year old will be more comfortable on the leash to come too. The farm freedom has spoiled her and she is hating her leash this spring
> 
> I have a corn maze north of Detroit near Port Huron and would love to host a meet up here in late August or Early September before my season starts.
> 
> www.cornfun.com Check it out!! Good walk for the dogs
> 
> Sue


Wow! Those themes are amazing! I would definitely be in for some end of summer fun


----------



## MidasMom

Any of those dates work for me. Weekends are best for me as so my hubby can stay home with our two footed little ones. Graham and Midas will be so excited to go, Orion Oaks is a lot of fun. Corn maze sounds great too. A back up date sounds like a good idea too, you never know, it is Michigan, it may be snowing in May, or June for that matter, LOL!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Looking forward to all of these events. I'll keep watching for the dates for the meet-up and Corn Maze. I already have on my calendar for the Dearborn event. Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Maxs Mom

MidasMom said:


> it is Michigan, it may be snowing in May, or June for that matter, LOL!


BITE YOUR TONGUE! :doh: You are absolutely right though.....I do remember it snowing when I was watching a Grand Prix (show jumping) at Bloomfield, that was mid to late June. 

For me rather than telling you when I can't, tell me when it is and I will see. Right now I have a lot of dates taken in April and May, and some in June. We fill up fast with agility, hunt tests, training.....


----------



## Jamm

Joey wishes we lived on the other side of Ontario so that we could join in too!! Have fun guys


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Jamm, you can come stay at my place! Enzo would loveeee having a Joey to play with!


----------



## DianaM

So we are gonna be getting Gracie spayed at the end of the month and I want her to have a good amount of time to fully heal. How about a tentative date of *June 4th at Orion Oaks*? Maybe a backup date of the 5th or 11th.

Also, with the spay probably 2 weeks before, we might not make it to the Mutt Strutt. I will have to see how it goes! Hopefully she heals up quick!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

If it's in the afternoon, I can probably make it work. I think I work that Saturday til 12:30ish. To go get Enzo and get up to Orion Oaks would take me a little over an hour so...2ish would be do-able for me.


----------



## DianaM

Yea I was thinking afternoon is best. I don't do mornings on the weekends. That is when I catch up on sleep haha


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Do you guys care if I bring along some non-forum goldens?? My dad's golden, Kaine, and Enzo's littermate, Ryu, would have a blast!


----------



## DianaM

No problem with me!


----------



## Maxs Mom

Goldens are goldens.... if I made it you would have some non goldens in attendance (Belle and Quinn) 

That weekend won't work for me. I have an agility trial in Novi. 

I did start a new thread with Mutt Strutt information. I also hope to scan and post the article that came out in the Dearborn Animal Shelter magazine we got. Two weeks after spay, if Gracie's stitches are out, she should be fine. You may not want to let her swim, but you can bring her to socialize and play in other games. The reason I say about the swimming is if her stitches just came out, she may have 'irritation' where they were, and the water (all the other dogs) may not be conducive for that reason. I wouldn't risk a chance of infection.


----------



## MidasMom

Hot dog! That day works for me. I can't wait. It will be so much fun. Orion Oaks is a lot of fun. Weekends are usually super busy especially in the afternoon, but the more the merrier I say. FYI, bring lots of towels, wear something light and that dries easily and flip flops. There is a huge dock that is usually packed with dogs running crazily all over the place and I always get soaked between the dogs shaking off and rubbing up against you, soak city,baby. And bring stuff to throw in the water that you don't mind losing, LOL! And if there are those that don't want their doggies in the water, no worries, its a separate fenced area so they can't just willy nilly jump in the water. Woo, hoo, should be a hoot!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

MidasMom said:


> And if there are those that don't want their doggies in the water, no worries, its a separate fenced area so they can't just willy nilly jump in the water. Woo, hoo, should be a hoot!


Not allowing a Golden in the water?? We're not evil! lol


----------



## DianaM

Enzos_Mom said:


> Not allowing a Golden in the water?? We're not evil! lol


Gracie would never forgive me!


----------



## MidasMom

Enzos_Mom said:


> Not allowing a Golden in the water?? We're not evil! lol


I know, right! I actually met a golden owner there once that said they didn't want their golden swimming because they take too long to dry, LOL. I say its just not a good ride home unless I have wet golden hair stuck to my face, LOL!


----------



## DianaM

MidasMom said:


> I know, right! I actually met a golden owner there once that said they didn't want their golden swimming because they take too long to dry, LOL. I say its just not a good ride home unless I have wet golden hair stuck to my face, LOL!


That is why I bought a waterproof seat cover for my car!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I will mark it on my calendar. You can let us know exactly where we will meet up and what time as it gets closer to the day. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing that it will be a nice warm day for us.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

cathyjobray said:


> I will mark it on my calendar. You can let us know exactly where we will meet up and what time as it gets closer to the day. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing that it will be a nice warm day for us.


Hopefully! This snow today is just about killing me...2-4 inches of snow in freaking Mid-April?!?!


----------



## DianaM

Just wanted to bump this up in case any other Michigan members missed it! Obviously you can come earlier or later but that is the timeframe. 

*June 4th at Orion Oaks around 2pm*


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

2 p.m. sounds good. Let us know the particulars when it gets closer.


----------



## Megora

I want to go, but your dog needs a license to go in a dog park, and er... :uhoh: somebody short and wonderful doesn't have a license and has never been to a dog park. And neither has his owner. And she has a scary mental image of them based on things she's read about them.

I've been waffling and thinking about it... :


----------



## Maxs Mom

Kate this is a NICE park there is SO much room. It is not like most parks. I was afraid to let my dogs off leash because of the acreage. I also do not remember having a license. We paid a higher fee, but I have not licensed my dogs in YEARS. If I were not at a trial that day I would try to go.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'm getting excited for both this meet up AND mutt strut on the 14th! I really want to let Enzo do the donation jump.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Bumping up! We're getting closer =)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Bumping up


----------



## Enzos_Mom

We might have a 4 month old tagalong golden. Enzo's trainer mentioned that she was looking for some dogs to socialize one of her trainees with. The puppy takes private lessons and is great with everything, but needs more dog on dog since she doesn't get that during her lessons. I mentioned the meet-up and the forum and my trainer is passing both pieces of info along to the owner. I might just steal her and take her home with me if she's as cute as the trainer said. lol


----------



## MidasMom

Woop, woop, gettin' excited for next weekend! Fingers crossed the weather is nice. Hey, anyone else with an intact dog kinda nervous about other dog interactions? My Graham is 11 months old and my first intact dog. He is as nice as pie and loves everyone, but I hear sometimes other dogs get a bad vibe from intact dogs and are not so nice. Any experiences with that?


----------



## DianaM

I don't know anything about an intact male but the weather so far is looking just perfect! 70s and sunny! I think we have had enough rain in the area to last the rest of the summer!


----------



## MidasMom

Amen to that! I have so had it with the rain. I was starting to wonder if I needed to start building an ark, LOL!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo's intact, too, and he's older than your pup. He'll be 17 months old on Wednesday. I'm hoping we don't have an issue.


----------



## echsuehome

Wish I was going , it sounds like you guys are going to have a great time. Sandi and Brandi would have loved the swim!! We will be out of town but I hope to meet up with everyone at the next one.

Have fun!! Sue


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just curious...how many of you are meeting us out at Lake Orion on Saturday at 2:00? Diana, do you have a spot that we should all meet? Sounds like it may be a hot day and a small chance of a thunderstorm. Hopefully it will miss us.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

We're going to be there. =) I've never taken Enzo to a dog park before so this will be a new experience.


----------



## DianaM

I have never been there so don't know where to meet. Anyone who has been have any suggestions?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

bumping up


----------



## MidasMom

I will be there also, with Midas for sure. I don't know if I will bring Graham, poor guy is having shoulder issues, waiting to hear from a specialist who is supposed to look at his x-rays, ugh, a big mess, I am stressed. Anyway, on a brighter note: I have been to this park many times. It is HUGE and there are, I think, four fenced fields that they rotate so we won't know what field they are using until we get there so it would be hard to say where for sure to meet. There are picnics tables and such in each field, I would say maybe just hang out around there and we will find each other. There are cool trails and all that to walk through plus a nice huge dock and lake for doggies only. Should be lots of fun! I will be the lady with the biggest smile since I will be there without my kids, LOL! Can't wait!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Anybody else coming Saturday???


----------



## MidasMom

Bumping up. Who's all in for tomorrow? I know there is a 50% chance of thunder storms, but I don't know what time of day they may or may not happen.


----------



## DianaM

I see that it's 50% but the radar map barely has anything! I have a feeling it will rain early morning then be fine by 2. I think we will be fine. We can always move it to Sunday though.


----------



## MidasMom

Should we check in here in the morning to make sure everything is still a go? Knowing my luck I would drive all the way out there and it would start pouring, LOL!


----------



## DianaM

Yea probably a good idea. I'm subscribed to this thread so I get an email when anyone replies. We will see how it is tomorrow and decide. I don't have any faith in weathermen anymore lol


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hi all. I have a bunch of things going on this a.m. I will check back later to see what you have decided. I will probably pass on coming if it looks like any kind of storm coming. It's so hard to know what the weather is going to do an hour from me. If you decide to go tomorrow instead I'm not sure if I will make it. It will depend on the time. 

Went to Carolyn (Selli) of Ann Arbor, Paw Run Dog park yesterday with Gunner. 17 acres of fenced in property with a pond and stream. Gunner had a blast. I have been having trouble down loading pictures for over a month now. I have a computer guy coming tomorrow to hopefully fix it. I'll hopefully post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

According to the hourly weather thing, the chance of precipitation is only 10% all day today...but it still says scattered t-storms?? Doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## MelMcGarry

Hope the weather cooperates for you. Can't wait to see pictures from all who attend your Michigan meetup. If I was in the area I would definitely be there - but Minnesota is just a wee bit too far away! Tucker wants to tell all the dogs and their humans to have FUN!!!


----------



## DianaM

It looks like there was a skinny line of rain coming but seems to be clearing as it's moving towards us. I say we just go for it! If it does rain, it would probably just be a few sprinkles. See everyone at 2!


----------



## Megora

Looks like today was a beautiful day for everyone<:

^ I was out at my niece's graduation (from 4th grade) and picnic this morning (she's now in the choir and getting ready for her confirmation in a couple weeks). We have a running joke that the pastor picks the hottest day of the month for the school picnic. It was HOT. And they barbecued. 

I was planning on picking Jacks up and either going to the dog park or heading over to the lake with him. But blargh. I've been inside for the past couple hours. A/C was a fantastic invention. Both dogs are wet (from sprinklers outside) and are sound asleep on the couch next to me.

Hope we get to see pics soon<:


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo had a blast. He's passed out in the kitchen right now. I forgot my camera but Diana took some pictures. It was nice seeing everybody!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Diana sent me her pictures and I put them on my Facebook, so here's the link to the album. =)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2118952894057.2130377.1252800005&l=9ef4c9bfc9


----------



## Megora

^^^ Is this Enzo cosplaying as a fox for the girls? 

Great pics - it looks like the dogs had a ball - especially the watery part<:


----------



## Enzos_Mom

He took a bit of a dip in the muddy swampy area. lol I think he thought that was what I meant when I told him he'd be going swimming.


----------



## DianaM

That was too funny! He wouldn't get out of the swamp then suddenly he pops out like that. Gracie has been a lazy girl since we got home. She's so tired!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Pics from GRF meet-up*

Sam, Diana and their significant others as well as Enzo, Gracie, Midas and Gunner. There was a black lab in one of the pictures too.


----------



## DianaM

Great pictures!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Thanks for the pictures, Cathy! I'm still really bummed that I forgot my camera.


----------

